# Headed to the range this morning.



## IKE (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm fortunate in that I only live ten minutes from the really nice outdoor gun club that I've been a member of since the mid 80's.

We've got a 50 yd. pistol range, a 85 yd. pistol & rifle range, a 200 yd. rifle range and a trap and skeet range. The firing lines on all ranges are multi station, completely covered (except for the shotgun ranges) and have permanent concrete shooting benches for each station. We also have a pellet and BB gun range that gets used mostly by the younger folks and a couple of Boy Scout Troops that we give free, scheduled access to the range.

Anyway, I've not been to the range in a week or two so I'm going this morning as soon as it gets daylight for two or three hours.......another benefit to being retired is that weekday mornings 95% of the time I'm normally the only person on the whole range unless another old retired fart like me shows up to fire a few rounds. 

I've got a lot of ammo loaded and I'll be taking two revolvers this morning.......my stainless 4" barrel Ruger GP-100 in .357 Magnum along with my stainless 5.5" barrel Ruger Redhawk chambered in .44 Magnum.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice guns, Ike. Wish I could join you. Largest caliber I have right now, is a 9mm. My .380 is fun to shoot too.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 23, 2016)

Target shooting is kind of fun.  I have a "range" just steps from the house...with a 150 ft. heavily forested hill side for a "backstop".  Two or three times a year, I get the guns out, and put a few rounds through them, then clean and oil them good before putting them back in the safe.  This year, we seem to have an abundance of deer, again, so when November approaches, I will do some extra practice with the .270 Savage, and perhaps put some tasty venison in the freezer.


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2016)

I had a good time this morning and had the whole range all to myself till 10:30 or so when I left.......now I've got to clean two filthy guns. 

Don the .270 Winchester is a excellent round for deer or anything else in North America for that matter.......I've got no desire to go north and hunt Griz but if I did I believe I'd probably want a minimum of a 30.06 or bigger but that's just me.

My deer rifle for several years has been a Savage chambered in 7mm-08 hand loaded with Sierra 120's........very accurate and easy on the shoulder.

Sadly I may not get to deer hunt this year because the land where I've hunted for many years changed owners and they want 'family only' to hunt it.......getting access to private land is difficult these days and I may not have the time to locate any this late in the year, we'll see.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, my favorite deer rifle is my Savage .270.  It has the laminated stock which is quite stable in any weather, and with a good Leopold scope, I can usually bring down a deer with one shot at a range of 200 yards.  I have a Browning BAR 300 Win Mag, but that is almost too powerful to use on Missouri deer.  
Yes, if a person doesn't have some land, the choices for deer hunting can be limited...and public hunts on government land is far too risky for my liking.  We have 40 acres of heavy forest, and a couple of the kids will probably come down on opening weekend, and I'll just stand by with the tractor to haul any deer they get....then, later in the week, when things quiet down, I'll go out by myself.  We have excess deer this year....I've counted as many as 14 in the meadow at one time.  When there are this many around, several will most likely not survive the Winter, so we might as well take 2 or 3 and get some good venison in the process.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2016)

Our place becomes a shooting range when the family wants to shoot!! We do skeet and target..
.
.


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2016)

That's a pretty rough looking posse you got there Ken.


----------

